
Using Content Marketing to Build Your Personal Brand - leerob
https://www.leejamesrobinson.com/blog/content-marketing-personal-brand/
======
gt_
When I google myself, it all looks good except a video that is posted on a
past employer’s Youtube account, of me doing karaoke. This is the company’s
Youtube account. Does this look bad? I honestly don’t know. Of course, the
karaoke is terrible.

~~~
randycupertino
I'd think it would make you look fun, down to earth, interesting and the type
of person who shows up at corporate events and supports the company. All good
things. It's good to come across as someone who people can have a good time
with and who doesn't take themselves so seriously!

Maybe ask your company to put in the description a link to your github or
something... some clever line like, "when GT isn't singing the house down in
boots he also codes up a storm doing blah... (link to your awesome work
here)."

~~~
gt_
That is my hope. This was a job I had before software... in an industry that
would share karaoke videos of it’s employees on the media title’s youtube
page, but I would like to think it still works that way.

------
matte_black
I struggle with the need to “be authentic” with the need to “build a personal
brand”. What if you’re authentic self isn’t exactly an optimal candidate for a
personal brand?

~~~
randycupertino
Just authentically be the best/idealized version of yourself.

Put your best foot forward/fake it till you make it kind of... you don't need
to showcase the side of yourself that eats a pint of Ben and Jerrys and plays
slither.io on the couch for 5 hours a night. Show off the hardworking,
talented and creative side.

It's cheesy but this PR/branding stuff does work. I used to work with this
hack nurse who hired a PR agency and he either wrote or hired someone to
ghostwrite all these blog articles about emergency medicine. Suddenly he was
getting featured in magazines as "expert nurse Blah RN" and was also getting
featured in various "Top Healthcare Provider" type lists and being flown
around and getting paid to speak at conferences.

It was kind of annoying because he was pretty clueless when it came to actual
patient care and was also a sleazeball who sexually assaulted about 40% of our
female workforce. But he had great branding and PR! If you googled him you'd
think he was super smart and very impressive.

My point being, sleazeballs like that have absolutely no qualms about outright
fabrications, inflating their credentials and lying, so you shouldn't feel
guilty about showcasing your most professional, smartest "authentic" self.

------
thisisit
After I read Nathan Barry's Authority:

[http://nathanbarry.com/authority/](http://nathanbarry.com/authority/)

I started writing a blog to build my personal brand. The problem I am having
is driving traffic to my blog. I get like 5 views in a day.

So, any ideas on marketing the blog will be helpful.

~~~
leerob
Would you mind sharing your blog? I'd love to give it a read and give you some
feedback. For me personally, it's easiest to write about things I'm passionate
about. That might be related to my career or to my life in general. Each one
has a different target audience. Understanding that audience is key.

Websites like Hacker News, Reddit, and others provide you with a platform to
have your content seen. That doesn't necessarily mean it will succeed, though.
I think the biggest hurdle is producing work you would consider high quality.
Your readers need to feel like they've learned something valuable by the end
of the article. It's difficult to accomplish that while still keeping their
interest and not writing a book. Hopefully this helps answer your question a
bit.

~~~
thisisit
Contact email?

~~~
FlyingCocoon
How will you get readers if you are sending it only by email. Unless you are
good at email marketing

